# What's your favourite.. glass/cup/saucer?



## odox (May 16, 2013)

Just wondering what everyone uses to drink their warm cup in the morning. I'm after buying some this week so wanted some ideas.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I have been using these for espresso for 5-6 years. Nothing fancy, cheap, nice thick wall, easy pick up and white as an espresso cup should be!


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Not neutral 6oz for flat whites - illy art collection or plain white inkers for espresso and some duralex glasses for piccolos.

Love buying cups dunno why though!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

my 6oz inker flat white / cappuccino cups:


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful cup shame about the bean supplier! I love my d'ancap espresso cups, super thick walls, excellent heat retention brings to life an espresso, for cappuccino I use illy IPA 6 oz cups and for a cafe latte I use illy 9oz IPA, there are literally hundreds of cups out there, might be an idea to do a rogues gallery on here with where to buy them at the best price as a sticky?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

That's a great cup and a great bean supplier









I like my Londinium Ancap espresso cups a lot.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

double post..


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i only bought the inkers from hasbean, because they were about £3-4 cheaper per cup than coffeehit. I may have a supplier soon for inker cups though, so i'll replace them with plain unbranded ones. WIll likely get a whole set in red. 2x latte, 2x cappa, 2x espresso


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

shrink said:


> i only bought the inkers from hasbean, because they were about £3-4 cheaper per cup than coffeehit. I may have a supplier soon for inker cups though, so i'll replace them with plain unbranded ones. WIll likely get a whole set in red. 2x latte, 2x cappa, 2x espresso


Would appreciate if you could keep me up to date on that please.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

glevum said:


> I have been using these for espresso for 5-6 years. Nothing fancy, cheap, nice thick wall, easy pick up and white as an espresso cup should be!


Like those Segafredo cups - very chunky. BTW, do you drive a Focus, Glevum?

Always fancied some Danesi cups


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

no problem. A friend (relative almost) of mine is starting up a business in Edinburgh and will be a main UK dealer for Inker as well as Rocket machines, Eureka grinders and some Fracino bits and bobs. Will be nice to have someone local selling good kit!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Like those Segafredo cups - very chunky. BTW, do you drive a Focus, Glevum?

have bought other cups, but always come back to the Segafredo. they just seem right. Like my espresso machine, my car is made in Italy, its a Fiat.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It has to be Italian!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

I only go for the Italian cups now but my fave have to be my red cafesenza


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

bubbajvegas said:


> I only go for the Italian cups now but my fave have to be my red cafesenza


very nice Bubba, well it looks like not many people drink espresso from a glass. I use a shot glass to dial in grinder, but thats it! it just does not taste right in a glass compared to a nice thick wall white cup IMO. Or do you like espresso in a glass?


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

No glass here,when I first started out I thought it was 'cool' to see the crema settle but the taste is completely different in glass to ceramic,probably all psychological but I like ceramic


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

glevum said:


> Like my espresso machine, my car is made in Italy, its a Fiat.


That's true commitment







I only ask as I was at a petrol station on the A419 yesterday and thought i might have seen you, obviously not


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Where is the photo of glevum


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

He posted in the thread with people and their setups


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

it got removed when i had to have a sort out on photobucket, will have to do another after i have had a haircut


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Funny enough i was on the a419 yesterday, was working in Ebley, stroud


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

painty said:


> He posted in the thread with people and their setups


Ah a man with a sharp eye.......


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

My missus broke the illy cups that Dave sent to me







I'm currently using a Le Crueset espresso mug which I bought from amazon. £7 delivered and its lovely. Heat retention is great and its perfect for my fat fingers


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

^ Illy are a wee bit fragile and need a bit of care; I've broken four of a set of six. That's partly why I like the look of the Segafredos - really strong looking handle.



glevum said:


> Funny enough i was on the a419 yesterday, was working in Ebley, stroud


Heh, small world, that's nice country down Stroud way.



coffeechap said:


> Ah a man with a sharp eye.......


Not sharp enough though in the end


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

The Segafredo's are built like tanks, had mine about 6 years, get chucked in dishwasher. surprised they have lasted so long with house full of kids n' cats. Quite cheap, i highly recommend them.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I had an espresso in one of these this morning and thought it was really nice. I've also had my eye on some of these though and now can't decide what to go for. Anyone used either of them?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have the Enrica black espresso and the small capp cups 6oz I think, good quality quite thick and seem pretty tough too.


----------

